# Kleine Füße



## cinemaniac (2. September 2012)

Hi Bikemädels,

meine Freundin hat ein Problem: KLEINE FÜßE Wir suchen uns seit geraumer Zeit dumm und dämlich nach passenden Bike Schuhen in Größe 37. Für Klickies kein Problem, aber sie braucht ´nen Schuh für Flats. Sprich 5.10 oder ähnliche.
Sollte unter euch also auch eine kleinfüßige Flatpedal Fahrerin sein, bitte ich um ein paar Tipps.

Danke und Gruß
Marcel


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2012)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Hi Bikemädels,
> 
> meine Freundin hat ein Problem: KLEINE FÜßE Wir suchen uns seit geraumer Zeit dumm und dämlich nach passenden Bike Schuhen in Größe 37. Für Klickies kein Problem, aber sie braucht ´nen Schuh für Flats. Sprich 5.10 oder ähnliche.
> Sollte unter euch also auch eine kleinfüßige Flatpedal Fahrerin sein, bitte ich um ein paar Tipps.
> ...


Hat sie 5.10 mal anprobiert? Ich hab zwar Größe 38, aber auch immer Probleme, weil meine Füße sehr schmal und flach sind. Aber die Freeride passen mir (hab da sogar Größe 39, also am besten schaun, ob nen Händler in der Nähe ist , bei dem sie sie anprobieren kann)
Hätte ich auch nie gedacht, dass mir die passen, weil sie halt so groß und klobig ausschauen... aber am Fuß dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (2. September 2012)

Ich hab selbst Schuhgröße 37 und fahre aus diesem Grund diese 5.10: 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDUNG/Schuh/Five-Ten-Karver-2-Women-s-Schuh-2012-ash-grey.html


----------



## cinemaniac (2. September 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst Schuhgröße 37 und fahre aus diesem Grund diese 5.10:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDUNG/Schuh/Five-Ten-Karver-2-Women-s-Schuh-2012-ash-grey.html



Klingt gut werd ich mal vorschlagen.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

Kenne das Problem und hatte mir letztes Jahr die 5.10 Karver Women in Größe 36 gekauft. Toller Schuh, aber im Sommer verdammt warm und recht voluminös am Damenfüßchen 
Jetzt hab ich mir vor kurzem die Five Ten Spitfire gekauft, diese hier www.hibike.de/shop/product/p234c675...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html
Gibts auch in kleinen Größen, sehen ganz gut aus und die Sohle klebt richtig klasse auf den Flats. Vor allem bekommt man in denen nicht so heiße Füße und sie sehen nicht so klobig aus. 
Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## BeScary (3. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich kenn das Problem auch. Habe Größe 36/37. 
Habe mir die grauen in 37 bestellt und werde heute hinfahren zum anprobieren. 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5e/Five-Ten-Spitfire-Mid-Schuhe-Mod-2012.html


----------

